# Squatter Comics [No.1]



## nikhil madhusudhanan (Jun 6, 2020)

@nikhil madhusudhanan submitted a new file to the library:

Squatter Comics [No.1] - A modern history of squatting on the lower east side



> Number of pages : 9



Click here for more info!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 6, 2020)

Wow this comic is looking really good.


----------

